# how do you control and distribute your flies



## whiskeymikie (Jul 20, 2014)

I've got blue bottle and a large type of fruit fly. I can't figure out a good system to spread them to my mantises.


----------



## PookaDotted (Jul 20, 2014)

Tap the container so that they all fall to the bottom and pout them into a container that has a lid. then chill them in the fridge so theyre in a bit of a hibernation mode then distribute them that way.


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids (Jul 20, 2014)

That is correct! Good job P.D.


----------



## Digger (Jul 20, 2014)

House flies are the WORST! Put the container of BBs either in the freezer (no more than 90 seconds) or fridge (several minutes). They will be motionless for a couple of minutes - you can use forceps to pick them up and throw into the mantis container. Like Pooka says, ffs just tap the bottom of the container. Yes, some will cascade out onto your table and carpet. But they croak soon (or night time spiders will find them). Or do your feeding outside, at least in the warmer months.


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 21, 2014)

i always cool my bb flies then seperate them in smaller containers. this way its already the right amout at feeding time.


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2014)

Digger said:


> House flies are the WORST! Put the container of BBs either in the freezer (no more than 90 seconds) or fridge (several minutes). They will be motionless for a couple of minutes - you can use forceps to pick them up and throw into the mantis container. Like Pooka says, ffs just tap the bottom of the container. Yes, some will cascade out onto your table and carpet. But they croak soon (or night time spiders will find them). Or do your feeding outside, at least in the warmer months.


Yep. I usually can get away with 3 minutes in the freezer for bluebottles but houseflies freeze up pretty fast. I never need to put fruit flies into the fridge or freezer. I use a funnel and a small transfer container and lots of tapping. Do a search, this has been discussed many times.


----------

